# Age spots!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm getting old! No longer the dashing dude in my youth, I have age spots all over my face and I've tolerated it for a while but now I can't stand them. New Years resolution:

Make RD pretty again! 

So... how to get rid of them? Not even so sure if it's age spots, black spots, or sun spots, but it's dots on my face, and I don't like them! Considering seeing a dermatologist. Any suggestions?

I saw some laser spot-removal pens but I want to know if anyone has used them, do they work? Also, one spot is quite close to my eye and I fear jeopardising my vision. Is there a risk of that?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> I'm getting old! No longer the dashing dude in my youth, I have age spots all over my face and I've tolerated it for a while but now I can't stand them. New Years resolution:
> 
> Make RD pretty again!
> 
> ...


Have you tried cleaning your mirror.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I look better with a fogged up mirror than I look on a clean one 

Cause a fogged up mirror hides my age spots!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I got rid of several spots on my body already, using nail clippers to cut out the piece of skin, but it does leave slight scars which I don't want on my face. 

It's like a bug on an otherwise perfectly clean wall. I want to get rid of it!


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

Clippers?

My dermatologist did a light freezing treatment (with liquid nitrogen on a cotton bud) on some undesirable age spots on my face (and other more serious things). She even treated a skin tag on my eyelid. Significant improvement across the board. I suppose if you really wanted to, you could try using one of those wart freezing kits on yourself. Pick a spot (in a non-obvious place) and try it out. Time is less than used for a wart ... but still definitely effective. Give it a week or two, the old skin slowly flakes off and the spot will show as less visible, and/or gone altogether. Just don't give yourself a blister from the freezing treatment. Those take longer to heal and are very visible because of how red/pink the new skin underneath is. 

And remember to use sunscreen. Otherwise they'll all just come back. And they'll be angrier.

Also, I would strongly recommend a visit to a qualified person for an overall light chemical peel on your face. It can tingle/sting quite a bit (although they should start you off on a very mild concentration) ... but the glow of fresh, young skin afterwards is very much worth it. (If you keep an eye out on your local beauty salon advertising, they will often run specials.) Pretty is work. And sometimes a bit painful.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Pain I can easily handle, looking at my age spots everytime I shave or do my hair however... ARGH! lol

Hmm, not sure about the wart kit, my spots are more like this:










So in my otherwise spotless skin, it sticks out! It's small enough to remove with clippers, leaves a slight scar but not noticable, so not on my face >.<!

Chemical peel? Or simply laser? My mum recommended laser but I want to hear other opinions first.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I think you need to visit a dermatologists to at least identify what the spots are. Age spots and sun spots are the same thing, sometimes they are called liver spots. Flat brownish discolouration to the skin. I have one on my cheek which I can cover with makeup but it does bother me. I am currently using 23% vitamin C cream every morning for about 2 years. It has faded slightly but it is such a slow process I am also thinking of using Hydroquinone which is a bleaching type substance. https://www.paulaschoice.com/resist-triple-action-dark-spot-eraser-2pct-bha-gel/763.html

When getting rid of age spots you really need to get high SPF and be diligent about using it every day even in winter.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, starting with my GP and will see a dermatologist soon.

You have been trying to get rid of it for TWO years?! >.< 

I'm hoping for a month-fix at most, not patient!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

If that is your face, those aren't age spots. And, stop with the clippers!!! Get your ass to a dermatologist!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol no that's not my face! 










Or I was 

I'm confused too what it is, I can't seem to find it even on google images. It's just small black/brown/red dots on my face. High concentration around the mouth and chin I think due to constant shaving.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Stop messing around and see the doc. They can diagnose within minutes and get treatment started immediately. And, stop with the clippers! Promise, you'll stop with the clippers?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Dermatologist. Don't DIY. DUDE IT'S YOUR FACE don't mess around.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol only use clippers for spots away from the face. Can't promise I'll stop if another pops up on my body. But I don't do it on my face, I won't risk it.

I am going to see a derm, but hoping to hear other's experiences with ridding of these spots too.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

As other have said you need professional advise. I don't know what those spots are but they are not age spots as I know them. Messing around with any freckles, warts, etc is a bad idea.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

When you change your username to Dr.Dude, then you can diagnose and perform surgery on yourself. In the meantime you can hope you don't get a blood infection that travels to your brain and kills you. Hey, one guy actually thought he could fix his own hernia with a butter knife. It didn't go well. But, you do what you want to do.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

IM(admittedly non-professional)O those definitely aren't age or liver spots - which are larger, flatter and more of a discoloration than an actual skin surface texture feature.

If I had to guess, o' perfect skinned one, you're suffering from what us lesser mortals would call a few, small, deep blackheads aka open comedones - which can apparently arrive with age and sun beyond adolescence. (Whatever you do, don't google solar comedone. Just don't.) And, if they are that, IME they are best removed professionally - dermatologist or beautician. I don't care what little tools they sell in the shops.

Anyway - dermatologist ... and then please do let us know?

Still getting my mind around ...

Clippers?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Get your a$$ off to a good dermatologist, @RandomDude !

They've undoubtedly seen all of this before and can work absolute wonders on you!

And for what it's worth, I've got "age spots" on the back of my hands and they don't look remotely anything like the stuff in that picture!

*


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

That photo does not show age spots. Rather, it shows a combination of a couple freckles and some pretty serious blackheads. The blackheads are easily removed by an aesthetician. Keep new ones at bay with regular use of a decent cleanser and a topical BHA treatment (so, something with 1%-2% salicylic acid). Freckles, like moles, warts, and actual age spots, can be lasered off or removed with a chemical peel by a dermatologist if they really bother you. But whatever you do, stop messing with your skin at home and see a dermatologist!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Rowan said:


> That photo does not show age spots. Rather, it shows a combination of a couple freckles and some pretty serious blackheads. The blackheads are easily removed by an aesthetician. Keep new ones at bay with regular use of a decent cleanser and a topical BHA treatment (so, something with 1%-2% salicylic acid). Freckles, like moles, warts, and actual age spots, can be lasered off or removed with a chemical peel by a dermatologist if they really bother you. But whatever you do, stop messing with your skin at home and see a dermatologist!


Am I the only one who wants to see those blackheads popped


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see those blackheads popped


No. No, you're not.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see those blackheads popped


Ewww.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I will see a derm, patience! 

Ergh... hate embarrassing myself in RL with all this stuff. Online sure, I can call myself pretty. In RL, asking people to beautify myself is 



Mizzbak said:


> IM(admittedly non-professional)O those definitely aren't age or liver spots - which are larger, flatter and more of a discoloration than an actual skin surface texture feature.
> 
> If I had to guess, o' perfect skinned one, you're suffering from what us lesser mortals would call a few, small, deep blackheads aka open comedones - which can apparently arrive with age and sun beyond adolescence. *(Whatever you do, don't google solar comedone. Just don't.)* And, if they are that, IME they are best removed professionally - dermatologist or beautician. I don't care what little tools they sell in the shops.
> 
> ...


>.<

I just did... because you said not to. Now I can't finish my breakfast!


----------

